# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  cane toad african bullfrog?

## alane

i have no answers but i will post a video of the friendliest bullfrog i've ever seen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KcKD7M2-T4

----------


## Meo

I can only answer regarding cane toads, but over a decade of keeping I have found them to be pretty hard to tame down into not fearing their keepers.  They are all field collected and I have found large specimens hard to settle down in an enclosure.  I also have found them to be relatively finicky eaters despite all the videos of cane toads cheerfully eating dry dog and cat food.  I do find them very easy to keep clean though--they defecate in the water bowl and as long as it is changed frequently--at least daily and ideally multiple times a day whenever fouled--the rest of the enclosure stays relatively neat.  You will likely need to replace substrate more frequently than for smaller phibs.

----------

